# Damascus scraps



## walnutwoodshop (Sep 30, 2018)

i was hoping some of you knife makers might have some damascus scraps you cold sell. I am thinking of making divot repair tools so I would need 3/4” by 2 1/2”. Let me know what you guys have and what you want for it. 
Thanks Chad


----------

